# hand warmers on 926OXE?



## RayZor Fist (Dec 21, 2013)

Howdy folks,

I picked up a 926OXE last year (working great!) and it looks like Toro replaced it with the 928OHXE this year. As far as I can tell the only difference is the 928 is 2" wider and comes with hand warmers.

I don't care about the extra 2" width but hand warmers would be nice.

Anyone know if a guy could retro-fit the 928 hand warmers on a 926 if they could find them?

Cheers!
TJ


----------

